# desktop speakers



## sukesh1090 (Oct 15, 2010)

which is the best 2.1 speaker which i can buy for between 1k -1.3k.Tell me both company and model.its urgent please.............thank you.


----------



## amd4life (Oct 16, 2010)

sukesh1090 said:


> which is the best 2.1 speaker which i can buy for between 1k -1.3k.Tell me both company and model.its urgent please.............thank you.



get creative A300..


----------



## Revolution (Oct 16, 2010)

UMAX UPB 3200 which have won Digit award.....


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 16, 2010)

thank you for your replies.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 16, 2010)

+1 for Creative SBS A300


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 17, 2010)

can anyone please tell me the cost of Creative SBS A300.thank you.


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 17, 2010)

Rs1500 last time I checked in bangalore..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 20, 2010)

thank you guys for your suggestions.i bought creative SBS A300,its nice.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 20, 2010)

another +1 for Creative SBS A300
It should cost you anything between Rs. 1200 -1500/-


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 21, 2010)

i bought it for 1550/-


----------

